# CORAL FRAG EXTRAVAGANZA 2014 Wish List Requests



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

If anyone has any specific corals, fish, equipment and dry goods they would like the vendors to bring please reply to this thread and we will pass the message along to them.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Bonsai Acros would be nice.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

softies!!!!!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Good size 2 inches + frag of Pocillopora (pink color)


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

Some nice high end zoo's and paly's.


----------



## NaH20Eh (Jun 14, 2013)

Orange and gold euphyllias, ultra acans, and paired Picasso Clownfish!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Blastos.

And someone with a cell phone to text me pictures cause I'm going to be stuck at work all day Sunday!!!


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

if your looking for something specific please be a little bit more detailed. What type of designer zoas?


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

NaH20Eh said:


> Orange and gold euphyllias, ultra acans, and paired Picasso Clownfish!


There will be some acans for sure, and many designer clownfish.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm quite sure Reef Aquatica will have some designer Clownfish.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*stuff*

anyone have any phyto or cyclopeeze reef roids or equiv


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Some different types of macro algae. Not chaeto though.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Emerald crabs.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

matti2uude said:


> Emerald crabs.


A lot of Emerald Crabs at Aquatic Kingdom.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Flameangel said:


> A lot of Emerald Crabs at Aquatic Kingdom.


Thanks they didn't have any when I was there last week.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

4" filter socks and tell Kraken to bring more of those towels!!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

fury165 said:


> 4" filter socks and tell Kraken to bring more of those towels!!


4" filter socks has been a challenge to find. I bought a bunch from MOPS. Not bad, not great, but price was good


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I checked out the webpage. Looks like an awesome event. The webpage says ticket sales are over. 

Can u get tickets at the door?

How much are the tickets?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Tickets are available at the door. How much? dun know.

If you have a saltwater tank, you want to be here! I saw some of the vendors tanks tonight (Frag Cave, Frag box, Reef Hero, and Vlads) Nice stuff, and prices looked good too! There really is something for everyone!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a brand new 4 inch sock I'll bring to trade.


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

$10 tickets at the door, kids under 12 are free.

If you have any questions best is if you email me

Vlad

[email protected]


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Zvonmonet said:


> kids under 12 are free.
> 
> If you have any questions best is if you email me
> 
> ...


Arrgh.. Wish I knew that before I purchased my daughter an advanced ticket..


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

fury165 said:


> Arrgh.. Wish I knew that before I purchased my daughter an advanced ticket..


Scalp it at the door!!!!! LOL


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

we'll refund you the money, don't worry just make sure you tell the girls at the door when you come in. I will let them know about it.


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

Today is the Day, Some vendors started setting up last night pictures of the progress posted.

Tickets will be available for purchase at the door.

Doors Open to the Public at 12:00pm

Guest Speakers at 2:00pm

Hope to see you all there

Let the Coral Madness begin

P.S. There will be a MaxSpect representative who flew directly from China (First time in Canada) to present some new incredible MaxSpect Products, one of which will be the new top of the line Maxspect Riptide Gyre Generator.

You won't regret seeing it in person.

Sorry about the quality of the pictures took it from behind the glass


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

All set and ready to go. Kaotic Aquatics. Most other vendors are ready to see you as well.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Zvonmonet said:


> we'll refund you the money, don't worry just make sure you tell the girls at the door when you come in. I will let them know about it.


Fantastic..thank you


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Great show - nice set up and terrific vendors


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Let see some pics


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Bought nice Rainbow Milli and Strawberry Shortcake from March and of course a not so common Monti from Ryan.I saw same faces in the hobby.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Had a good day. Thanks Vlad for putting on the show. Thanks everyone who stopped by and said hi!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Had fun as usual and picked up some great items. I loved Daniel and Red's presentations on the industry and equipment trends - I would really love to see more of this as well


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

It is Flavio, not Red.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

notclear said:


> It is Flavio, not Red.


Wow... Swore I typed Flavio thanks for pointing out Albert


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

No worries, the resemblance is uncanny.
Lol


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I didn't know I was that good looking.  Quite a compliment. 

Secondly; Flavio's mastery of Cantonese and Mandarin is much better than my abilities. 

Finally; I agree with previous comments. The Fragmeet was very well done and a lot of fun.


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you Vla for organizing this event it is always fun, I just love to talk to everyone and see what goodies I can get myself, no matter what I always have a blast you can tell that from the moment I walk in the morning and Im just so exited talking to everyone and joking while all of you are half sleep wishing that I shut up..lol well that's me happy go lucky 24/7.
It was a pleasure and next time I will get someone to help me so I can go hunting for corals and talking to people..


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> No worries, the resemblance is uncanny.
> Lol


Totally!!! the resembles is that you two guys are wonderful people


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

excellent event! 

This was the first frag event *of any kind* I attended and I couldn't be more satisfied and energized from the experience. I stuck to my budget but somehow came home with 14 frags! lol .....just goes to show the excellent variety of frags on display and the relative low prices (if this fragfest was in the US i'm sure i'd come home with much less corals for the same dollar amount lol).

Highlights definitely have to be the venue itself and the careful attention to detail the organizers, Vlad and Mike, showed. Cheers! The clean execution from the ticket counter to the excellent arrangement and showing of frag vendors was quite evident.

Glad I got to meet/chat with JT, Dayne, Daniel, Flavio (I think i'll call you 'lil Red now), March, Alex, Thang and the MJC guys.

picked up a few zoas and SPS, an oddball caulastrea sp., an RR cyphastrea, and a beautiful st. thomas shroom. I even got a free bottle of CoralRx and Joes Juice....thanks Incredible Aquariums!

z


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

quick question about the raffle coz I didn't see it posted anywhere (sorry if i missed it) 

.....did you have to be present to claim the prize when your number was called? 

i'm looking for the listing of numbers to cross check with my tickets.

z


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Someones wrote the name at the back of the tiicket and I think they kept the price for them. If there's no name on the winning ticket, they just picked another one if no one came forward to claim the price at the spot.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

no biggie....now i'll know for next time 

but that, my friends, is my *only* beef with this event. 

No one told me to write my name on the ticket nor was there any sign telling me to write my name on it. My ticket #s should be honoured regardless if i'm there or not or whether I put my name on it. Why would I put my name on it if I already have a number that confirms it's mine??? lol

I had to leave at 4pm to meet another appointment, but i honestly thought they'd record the ticket numbers at the draw. That is what I see from other raffles i've entered, otherwise i'd have tried to stay til 5pm so I didn't have to waste my $20.

HOWEVER, say for the raffle Mad Jelly Corals had, where they gave you *free* tickets if you bought $10 worth of coral or product, then i'd be ok with them continuing to pull tickets if no one is around to claim it - you didn't pay for a raffle ticket, so they're not accountable to you.

oh well, still a stellar event....i'll be back 

z


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

All the raffle tickets that were called out were claimed there. There was one person who did leave his name on the raffle tickets and we have contacted him to collect it.


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone who came out.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

great event and good job on putting it on again Vlad.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)




----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)




----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

Patwa said:


> no biggie....now i'll know for next time
> 
> but that, my friends, is my *only* beef with this event.
> 
> ...


I believe, and correct me if I'm wrong vlad, but the raffle ticket funds did go to a good charity so you didn't waste $20. So in the end, as you say it was _no biggie.
_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

I thought I would share some of our photos taken at Coral Extravaganza 2014.

A HUGE Thank You to Jason and his crew for setting up the Drygoods display with items sold by Incredible Aquarium and many of the fine Authorized Dealers in the GTA. 




























All of the incredible items from Maxspect were on display. 










That's me hooking up our Coral Frags Table while my youngest daughter organized the Show Specials.










Getting a closer look at the amazing Gyre Generator. (Brief Video 



 )



















The crowds came in fast and furious, quickly gathering in front of the Vendors.





































The event was a lot of fun to be a part of. We went home very energized.

Thank you Vlad and his crew for putting together another terrific Coral Extravaganza.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Great show, enjoyed meeting up with both vendors and hobbyists.
Very nice venue as well.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

great photos, Bill. I really enjoyed your booth. Some very nice corals and polite staff/family  ....i'll be keeping my eye on you guys. And thanks for the free bottle of CoralRx.



marblerye said:


> I believe, and correct me if I'm wrong vlad, but the raffle ticket funds did go to a good charity so you didn't waste $20. So in the end, as you say it was _no biggie.
> _


yes, i'm aware all proceeds from the raffle went to a great charity (that was why I spent $20 instead of $10). However, don't confuse that with the idea of a 'donation'. I bought $20 worth of tickets, not donated $20 .....it's Mike/Vlad who graciously donated the proceeds of the raffle to the charity. However, my point was that if they draw my number, I should win regardless of if i'm there or not to claim it....the tickets are numbered for a reason


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Patwa said:


> great photos, Bill. I really enjoyed your booth. Some very nice corals and polite staff/family  ....i'll be keeping my eye on you guys. And thanks for the free bottle of CoralRx.
> 
> yes, i'm aware all proceeds from the raffle went to a great charity (that was why I spent $20 instead of $10). However, don't confuse that with the idea of a 'donation'. I bought $20 worth of tickets, not donated $20 .....it's Mike/Vlad who graciously donated the proceeds of the raffle to the charity. However, my point was that if they draw my number, I should win regardless of if i'm there or not to claim it....the tickets are numbered for a reason


Most raffles dont work this way.

Too much hassle for the person running the show to hang on to the item. They are responsible for it. And the hassle of making arrangements to meet up.

I am sure that the people hosting the shows will take note, and there will be a better disclaimer that your presence is required to win.

Most people that are not there, will leave their tickets with someone to ensure they get the prize if they win.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

J_T said:


> Most raffles dont work this way.
> 
> Too much hassle for the person running the show to hang on to the item. They are responsible for it. And the hassle of making arrangements to meet up.
> 
> ...


yeah I think they should address this for next year....if you pay for tickets, 
they should honour it with or without you....just record the #s and post on the fragmeet.ca website.

I was there from 12 right to 4pm....4 hours!! ...plus I sat through both presentations. After all that I was tired and had to go.... but that shouldn't mean I forgo all the tickets I bought.

oh well...if it's the same way next year, no prob...ill come later and leave at the end


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

I just wanted to thank everyone for coming out. A personal thank you to all the wonderful vendors we had. I had a blast talking to everyone, sorry if i was a zombie at the event that's what happens when you don't sleep at night. 

I hope you guys enjoyed it and had a good time at the event. 

I will definitely do something different for the raffle items "IF" i host another show. Its just way to much work and its very overwhelming hosting an event. 

Anyhow i still had a blast, and i hope so did everyone else. I will post some pictures that i took and i will upload it later on, I have about a months of work to catch up on.


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

Patwa said:


> _...so I didn't have to waste my $20._
> 
> _z_


I was simply replying to the above statement and you're taking it out of context.

I, too bought raffle tickets and I even stuck around during the raffle but didn't bother to check my ticket numbers to see if I won or claim any prizes because the charity was what stands out in my opinion --not the prizes.

fragmeet team you have an entire year to decide whether you'll host another event for 2015 so here's to hoping you guys catch the motivational bug from now til then. Since I'm only 10 minutes from the venue it's an event I anticipated for this year so I'm hoping it doesn't end at 2. I have no idea how much work is involved but i'm sure it's very stressful so great job guys! Thank you for an awesome fragmeet 2014.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I can only imagine the effort and stress you endured to pull this together. Considering that yours was the first ever in the GTA and the fact that there probably was nothing for a reference point - you guys did a stellar job!

I've said it before and will say it again...we need more local shows like these. In the end it benefits everyone to have a gathering under one roof...from hobbyists, vendors, and manufacturers.

I have been to many high profile technology industry conferences costing thousands of dollars for just my entrance fee. I can tell you that there are still hiccups with the events even though they are run by battalions of professional event planners. So the fact that Vlad et al. were able to pull it off with a few *minor* bumps, I am even more impressed.

So, what can be improved? For *me*, I would love to see more guest speakers like Daniel and Flavio - if you didn't attend the seminar, you missed a golden opportunity to learn about the other side of the hobby...trust me lots of stuff we don't get to hear about normally. 
I'd love to hear about the latest trends in Europe like Triton method out of Germany.

Workshops would be another cool addition, although I don't know about the feasibility and logistics of it all. But wouldn't it be cool to attend a workshop on fragging 101 or carbon dosing or doing acrylic projects or DIY LED or captive breeding ?

Anyway, thank you again Vlad, hopefully we will see you announce another show in the new year.



Zvonmonet said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for coming out. A personal thank you to all the wonderful vendors we had. I had a blast talking to everyone, sorry if i was a zombie at the event that's what happens when you ct don't sleep at night.
> 
> I hope you guys enjoyed it and had a good time at the event.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

fury165 said:


> I can only imagine the effort and stress you endured to pull this together. Considering that yours was the first ever in the GTA and the fact that there probably was nothing for a reference point - you guys did a stellar job!
> 
> I've said it before and will say it again...we need more local shows like these. In the end it benefits everyone to have a gathering under one roof...from hobbyists, vendors, and manufacturers.
> 
> ...


+1

loved the presentations....it would have helped if more people showed up to hear Daniel and Flavio speak. Those two have been reefing so long you can call them mother colonies 

I'd suggest they get Dayne to speak next....maybe about his 400gal tank and the 20+ year old colonies of corals he keeps...a legend!



marblerye said:


> I was simply replying to the above statement and you're taking it out of context.


what context? I said I didn't want to "waste" my $20 worth of raffle tickets by having my ticket tossed if i'm not there to claim the prize....that is, my opportunity to win would be wasted - I guess I should have been more to-the-point.

yes, it's for charity, so the money itself is *not* wasted....I get that.

(respond to me on PM, coz I don't want to "thread crap" i've already been threatened with being banned coz of my buddy zoapaly lol)


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Daniel and myself enjoyed giving the talks very much, I honestly dont think we were expecting 200 people, but its a start. if it catches on to other venues im sure we can help grow it.


----------

